# Great Bradley Center moments thread!



## 36 Karat (Nov 10, 2005)

Originally wanted to title this "Great Bucks moments thread!", but for irony's sake, and for the fact that this was really, really awesome, I wanted to include this:






As a Bucks fan, pssh, can't even be mad watching that though. That's.. that's just... :whofarted

lol at the Cavs bench @ 3:44, they're like giddy schoolgirls

What are some of your favorite Bradley Center moments (that are listed on youtube)?


----------



## 36 Karat (Nov 10, 2005)

On a more positive note, featuring a younger Jesus Shuttlesworth and a hungry, hungry Allen Iverson. German announcing ftw.


----------



## 36 Karat (Nov 10, 2005)

Whoa gang! Slow down with all the activity, we don't want to crash the site!

Today we're going back to 2009, where a rookie Brandon Jennings lit up the BC for a monstrous 55 points! This is all the more impressive considering Jennings was scoreless in the 1st quarter, and exploded for 29 in the 3rd quarter!

Interestingly, this came against the Warriors, featuring future-Buck Monta Ellis.

Sound cuts out halfway through, along with towards the end; otherwise, a quality video.


----------



## 36 Karat (Nov 10, 2005)

Not necessarily a game, but still the Bradley Center!

Here's Jon Brockman showing us how it's done!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## 36 Karat (Nov 10, 2005)

You sonuvabitch Basel.

But yes, even I can't deny.. that was a Great. Bradley Center. Moment.


----------



## 36 Karat (Nov 10, 2005)

Sticking with Basel's category of opposing players coming in and breaking Bucks fans' hearts, Derrick Rose just being Derrick Rose:


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

i was at all of these except the kobe winner (which the crowd reaction was one of the most embarassing moments of my bucks fan life).... the brandon jennings 55 point game was the single best thing i have ever seen in person in my life. It was just incredible watching him score 55 in 3 quarters, and the crowd was on fire that night...simply amazing


----------



## 36 Karat (Nov 10, 2005)

roux2dope said:


> i was at all of these except the kobe winner *(which the crowd reaction was one of the most embarassing moments of my bucks fan life)*.... the brandon jennings 55 point game was the single best thing i have ever seen in person in my life. It was just incredible watching him score 55 in 3 quarters, and the crowd was on fire that night...simply amazing


Yeah man, that crowd was a joke. But whenever the Kobe's or LeBron's roll in, it's inevitable, unfortunately.

And holy balls, you have incredible luck when it comes to attending Bucks games. I can't imagine the electricity the night of Brandon's 55. And a young LeBron rolling off those quick 16, that must have been something else.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

roux2dope said:


> i was at all of these except the kobe winner (which the crowd reaction was one of the most embarassing moments of my bucks fan life).... the brandon jennings 55 point game was the single best thing i have ever seen in person in my life. It was just incredible watching him score 55 in 3 quarters, and the crowd was on fire that night...simply amazing


I almost forgot that we went to that game where Rose hit the game winner... that was great... for me.


----------



## 36 Karat (Nov 10, 2005)

Admittedly, that was great for everybody watching. That stepback was one of the steeziest moves I've ever seen on a court. So clutch. And, with all due respect to Jennings, that play alone is an excellent descriptor of those two guards and where they rank. Brandon Jennings is a talented, talented player and we're lucky to have him. But.. Derrick Rose man. Derrick ****ing Rose.

Dornado, every time you post I find myself watching his reverse pump in your sig a good 10 or 12 times. So filthy.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)




----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Could have been at that one but i had to turn down tickets


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------

